# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  قراءة عطرة للشيخ حسن مرعب في المنتدي العالمي الثاني لليتيم

## أماني الإسلام

قراءة عطرة للشيخ حسن مرعب في المنتدي العالمي الثاني لليتيم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOhkLV4LOtM

----------

